# Square cylinder with round piston steam engine



## The_Paso_Kid (Nov 15, 2016)

This is an idea I had and decided to try it out using some square steel tubing as a cylinder and machining a round piston to fit into the square hole.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKYoPAMVf2M[/ame]

There are ports cut into the drive shaft which control the intake and exhaust cycles and the engine is capable of running in either direction.


----------



## Blogwitch (Nov 15, 2016)

Not actually unique PK, Elmer Verburg came up with that idea and made plans, #7 if the directory is correct.

Don't let that put you off though, what you are doing is using your brain and coming up with ideas, and that can't be a bad thing.

Keep it up.

John


----------

